# My view last night.



## geardoc (Dec 13, 2009)

Most enjoyable project I've done.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great, how hot were you burning?

Zap


----------



## Capt (Dec 13, 2009)

That is a great pic!


----------



## geardoc (Dec 14, 2009)

It was up to about 500 degrees. Just got it kick'n good before I pushed the air down...


----------



## Cudos (Dec 14, 2009)

That! is awesome! what a hallmark picture there. Just awesome!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful pic of a really nice installation!

Ray


----------



## hdm2002 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great picture. Very nice setup.


----------



## sdrobertson (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow....Thats a thing of beauty.  Excellent job.


----------



## floridaboy (Dec 14, 2009)

What a beautiful view !! Will bring YEARS of simple pleasure


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 14, 2009)

That's a wood burners shrine right there. NICE


----------



## bogydave (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice. 
Professionally done!


----------



## woodracerx (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice work what did you use for the hearth stones


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 14, 2009)

Very sharp looking . . . you deserve to be a bit proud with the way this turned out.


----------



## geardoc (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! I love it!


----------



## Dix (Dec 18, 2009)

Just saw this thread.

That's pretty sharp lookin' !!


----------



## Pagey (Dec 18, 2009)

Definitely one of the best looking installs I've seen.


----------



## drewboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Definitely one of the best looking installs I've seen.


 X 2!!


----------

